# Answering My Own Question: Cool Dubai iPhone Apps



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago, I posted a question about iPhone apps, like Yelp, for Dubai.

Since then, I found two that seem to be pretty promising and I thought I'd share:


Yadig: Basically Yelp with a strong Middle East focus. Restaurant reviews, etc. The iPhone app is pending, but go to m.yadig.com from any smartphone for their web-app.

Trip Advisor's App: Free for iPhone and it gives hotel & restaurant reviews.

Check them out.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

TimeoutDubai


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Expat Forum app


----------

